# Baby oil vs. Eyes



## xJula (Jan 13, 2008)

This is *MOST LIKELY* in the wrong place, but i'll give it a shot anyway :]

So, I use baby oil to take off my makeup, right? The gel form, if that makes a difference. But I remember hearing (don't remember from where) that it's really dangerous if it gets into the eyes - as in, it travels to the back of your eyeball and does some bad stuff to your vision there. Does this have any truth to it?


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 13, 2008)

I have no idea if that's true or not, but I do know people use baby oil to remove their MU. Here's some links that might give some info:

Yahoo! Answers - Is it bad to use baby oil for eye makeup remover?

Epinions.com - Removing Your Makeup: The Best Thing You Can Do For Your Complexion


----------



## xJula (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 13, 2008)

NP! I prefer Clinique Take The Day Off for eye MU remover, and Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover is a second fave.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 13, 2008)

i've never used baby oil but I've used vaseline to take eye makeup off and it works fine.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think vaseline is safer but i still use Neutrogena eyemakeup remover.


----------



## hoemygosh (Jan 13, 2008)

i've used baby oil. ive never heard of anything bad like that before. and my friends mom is a nurse too.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 13, 2008)

wow, i would never put any of that stuff near my eyes. My eyesight is way too important.


----------



## xJula (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *YourOneAndOnly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, i would never put any of that stuff near my eyes. My eyesight is way too important. So it _is_ a bad thing?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 13, 2008)

i've read a comment here saying it's the petroleum in the baby oil that's causing the damage. i've found also this link that says baby oil shouldn't be used on the face as it can clog pores.

personally, i have never used baby oil. i have tried warm water+sweet almond oil on a cotton pad before, it works great to remove any eyemakeup.

check also that thread on specktra.


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 14, 2008)

I just use some cold creme and it comes right off !


----------



## jessimau (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for those links Aquilah! I loved the Epinions essay.


----------



## CandyApple (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't be doing that, it can't be good!


----------



## speedy (Jan 14, 2008)

I've used baby oil once, but it got in my eyes and didn't feel too good, so now I use l'oreal's eye makeup remover.


----------



## stephkcouture (Jan 15, 2008)

your best bet is to stick with something that is labeled "safe for the eyes" . I am in the ophthalmolic industry and the eye should not be messed with.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xJula* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is *MOST LIKELY* in the wrong place, but i'll give it a shot anyway :]So, I use baby oil to take off my makeup, right? The gel form, if that makes a difference. But I remember hearing (don't remember from where) that it's really dangerous if it gets into the eyes - as in, it travels to the back of your eyeball and does some bad stuff to your vision there. Does this have any truth to it?

In no way shape or form would I condone using any type of baby oil on the face at all... It can negatively affect your eyes over time, and also do you really want to put something that is *petroleum* based on your eyes or face for that matter? So baby oil is out and so is Vaseline, PLEASE!!

It is so much easier and cleaner to use an actual makeup remover instead of an oil not meant for the face, I don't understand why someone wouldn't just buy that product instead.

Use something that removes waterproof makeup instead of baby oil like MAC Gently Off eye and lip or Cleanse Off Oil (my personal fave).


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Jan 17, 2008)

Iâ€™ve used baby oil before and donâ€™t like the residue it leaves behind. Gold Cream works very well but I do prefer using a true makeup remover. Iâ€™ve tried a couple of different brands and think I like the Mary Kay the best so far.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 17, 2008)

I've heard of people using No More Tears Baby Shampoo to take off eye make-up. I mean if it wont hurt baby eyes, it's gotta be okay.

I just use EVOO. It won't kill you if you eat it, so you can probably be sure it's safe to put on your face. LOL


----------



## Jinx (Jan 17, 2008)

Back in the day, baby oil was THE thing to use for removing make up (this was back when it was THE thing to use for tanning, so this should give you a clue how long ago it was, lol!!); my eye doctor told me to not use baby oil because it can get in the tear ducts and clog them leading to drainage issues and possible infections, so I haven't used it since.

I just don't wear waterproof make up so the stuff generally washes off with whatever I use to wash my face with or if I have layed mascara, I use a natural oil.


----------



## revei (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmmm, have never heard of using baby oil for eye makeup removal, vaseline I've heard of but it's never worked for me, I use Almay makeup remover pads. They're extremely saturated and they work great!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 18, 2008)

why should vaseline be safer then baby oil?

vaseline contains petroleum, too!?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In no way shape or form would I condone using any type of baby oil on the face at all... It can negatively affect your eyes over time, and also do you really want to put something that is *petroleum* based on your eyes or face for that matter? So baby oil is out and so is Vaseline, PLEASE!!
It is so much easier and cleaner to use an actual makeup remover instead of an oil not meant for the face, *I don't understand why someone wouldn't just buy that product instead.*

Use something that removes waterproof makeup instead of baby oil like MAC Gently Off eye and lip or Cleanse Off Oil (my personal fave).

Because baby oil and Vaseline are cheaper. lol!
I occasionally use Vaseline as a moisturizer when my skin gets so dry that no normal moisturizer could help. It has worked really well and actually helped clear my skin. I don't use it regularly, though...


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why should vaseline be safer then baby oil?vaseline contains petroleum, too!?

Vaseline is more solid and stays pretty much where you put it, so there's less chance of it running and dripping into your eyes like baby oil does.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vaseline is more solid and stays pretty much where you put it, so there's less chance of it running and dripping into your eyes like baby oil does. You know, I was kind of thinking the same thing! lol.




It makes sense, really...


----------



## jen19 (Jan 19, 2008)

I buy huge bottles of sweet almond oil at health food stores and use that for makeup remover, moisturizing my skin, conditioning my hair....works perfectly.

By the way, petroleum comes from the earth, and therefore IS a natural product as well. The thing is, not everything natural is good for your skin.


----------



## Cheryl T (Jan 19, 2008)

I've always used baby oil to remove eye makeup and have never noticed any ill effects. My mom suggested it and she's a nurse too.

It works well for me and is very gentle


----------

